# Chickens!



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

I just wondered if anyone else on here has their own collection of ladies at home?

We currently have two ex-battery girls (out of 6, sadly 4 were just to sick from what they endured and only stayed with us between 4 months and year), a bluebell ranger, a speckeldy, a Sussex star, two Wellsomers and a black rock cockerel (he was a cockerel in point of lay hens clothing!!!)

Suziex


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

my husband i currenty co structing a chicken coop. boping to buy 8 hens after our holiday. we also know nothing about chickens. it doesnt help that im terrified of birds 😂
Any advice greatly appreciated 
Jade


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Lol, love that you're terrified of birds but getting chickens!! 

They're the easiest animals ever to care for, mine literally take five minutes a day to clean out and top up water/feed then after that they pretty much care for themselves.  We are slightly addicted to chooks now I have to admit, ours have a huge part of the garden to play in and as well as their coop (which just got a new roof yesterday) they also have a summerhouse in the garden (it started out as a request for a shelter for the dust bath and DH got carried away - it's amazing and the girls love it!)

If you need any help give me a shout.  I'm not hugely experienced, but I've picked up a lot along the way with ours.

Suzie x

Do you know which type of girls you're going to get?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi Suzie

 they wont be mine, I'll have nothing to do with them!!  
I dont knkw what they eat, dont knw what they sleep on/in. nothing. My friend has said i can put them in my veg patch in winter when its fallow so they can peck away stray bits of grass in there. 

it is funny. however, i ended up with my sons rat (had 3 originally) once the novelty wore off. Im still terrified of her, but im the one that feeds her and cleans her out. I was the one that bought her a £70 cage. So i guess km used to taking on animals im really not comfortable with. The only thing i dont do tfor the rat is touch her so shes quite feral now 😕 it is sad but my skin crawled when i did try. shes fed  shes watered, and lives in a clean cage. thats as good as t gets.

do h3ns need dustbaths. if so, why? 

Whats best to go for? young ones or ex battery hens? He wants them for the eggs, not for meat. That thought horrifies me. im not sure I'll even eat the eggs. i think its a bit iffy 😂. Its nice I think that he wants this as a hobby. its better than the pub. 😂

Im more of your "chuck some old spuds in the ground and see what happens" 😂😂. 

He's building his own chicken coop and run out of pallets. Im quite proud of his workmanship. 
Im getting flutters of excitement and nervousness as the day draws nearer to getting his girls. My son has said hes going to name one Barry 😂😂😂

strange man! (hes 20) 
I look forward to gaining knowledge and sharing our girls stories 

Jade x


----------

